# Slow Cooker No Knead Yeast Bread!



## CanadianShe_Wolf

Ingredients:...
3 cups all-purpose flour, plus more
1/2 teaspoon quick rising yeast
1 & 1/4 teaspoon salt
1 & 1/2 cups very warm (but not boiling) filtered water (about 100Â° F)

Directions:...
1.. Into a large mixing bowl, combine flour, yeast and salt.
2.. Pour in the hot water and combine well using a rubber spatula.
3.. You can use cold water, but it will take longer to rise. Using filtered/Brita? water also helps with the rising process.
4.. The dough will be sticky. Cover with plastic wrap and leave at room temperature for 3 hours, or until the dough has risen.
5.. It will have bubbles and still look a little soft and wet.
6.. Place dough on a well-floured surface.
7.. You will need to use a spatula to separate it from the bowl, as the dough will still be very sticky.
8.. Sprinkle a little more flour on the top of the dough just enough to keep it from sticking to your fingers.
9.. Give the dough a few folds, forming it into a ball.
10.. Place the formed dough ball onto a piece of parchment paper. Do NOT use wax paper for this.
11.. Lift the parchment paper and dough and place into a 4 quart slow cooker.
12.. A taller slow cooker will result in a taller bread because slow cooked breads do not rise in the same way as they would in an oven.
13.. Cover and cook on high for 2 to 3 hours, or until the internal temperature reads 190Â° to 200Â° F.
14.. Check the temperature after 90 minutes if this is the first time you are making bread in your slow cooker.
15.. You will soon learn how long it takes your slow cooker to bake the perfect loaf. Slow cooker bread makes a soft outer layer. For a browned crust, simply toss it into the broiler for a few minutes. Remove when the crust is lightly browned to your liking.
16.. Let bread cool before slicing.
Pro tip:>> Slow cookers with a lot of wear on them might bake unevenly. Simply remove the insert and rotate it 180Â° halfway through to get a more even bake.
Note:>> All slow cookers are a little bit different in temperature and calibration


----------



## 8Linda

Sounds like a good recipe. I have a 3 quart, so not sure it would work. There are so many different sizes of slow cookers now. I also have a 1 quart. No room for another one.

thanks for the recipe. Hope someone will try it and let us know how it is.


----------



## Revan

Awesome! Thank you so much. Looking forward to making this!


----------



## ab128

This bread has been cooking in my slow cooker (brand new) for almost 4 hours and is not close to being done. Plus, if you have to remove it from the slow cooker and put it in the oven to broil then its not truly slow cooker bread. Wish I’d tried a different recipe as I’ll probably have to scrap this batch.


----------



## gjz

ab128 said:


> This bread has been cooking in my slow cooker (brand new) for almost 4 hours and is not close to being done. Plus, if you have to remove it from the slow cooker and put it in the oven to broil then its not truly slow cooker bread. Wish I'd tried a different recipe as I'll probably have to scrap this batch.


I'm curious to hear if the bread got done?? I have seen this recipe before but have never tried it...


----------

